# Ann Arbor Saline Bike Show 2019 pictures



## Rambler (Apr 28, 2019)

A few picks from today.


----------



## Rambler (Apr 28, 2019)

A few more


----------



## b 17 fan (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for the pictures , a lot of bikes from memory lane but several new ones . That high wheeler looks good at 1600


----------



## Rambler (Apr 28, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> Thanks for the pictures , a lot of bikes from memory lane but several new ones . That high wheeler looks good at 1600



You're welcome, the high wheeler had a couple issues with the crank arms but still sold very quickly at that price.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 28, 2019)

Rambler said:


> A few picks from today.
> View attachment 988469
> 
> View attachment 988470
> ...



Would you know who had this bike!  Paul


----------



## Rambler (Apr 28, 2019)

pkleppert said:


> Would you know who had this bike!  Paul



Your message doesn't appear to indicate which bike are you are referring to Paul?
Tyson


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 28, 2019)

Rambler said:


> You're welcome, the high wheeler had a couple issues with the crank arms but still sold very quickly at that price.



My friend Dan was looking at that high wheeler and we were there as the owner was discussing the bike with the buyer.  It was fun overhearing the conversation and learning about the bike.  I'm sure that Dan would have bought it if the man who bought it had passed. I love the look of these but I'm afraid I'd crack my head open trying to ride it!


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 28, 2019)

After a cold start it was a great day! SO much to see! I sold 2 bikes and bought 2 nice Schwinn middleweights.  A nice 1960 Speedster and a nice 1959 Catalina that went to my daughter-in-law.  No pictures because I don't have a good camera.  
Thanks to Paul and Anne and all that make this show happen.  And thanks @Rambler for the pictures.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Jimmy V said:


> My friend Dan was looking at that high wheeler and we were there as the owner was discussing the bike with the buyer.  It was fun overhearing the conversation and learning about the bike.  I'm sure that Dan would have bought it if the man who bought it had passed. I love the look of these but I'm afraid I'd crack my head open trying to ride it!



Easy to ride @Jimmy V, getting on and off them is the hard part!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Great photos Tyson.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## b 17 fan (Apr 29, 2019)

High wheelers are on my radar , been looking at reproductions from rideable replicas or unicycle.com. Originals too pricey and rare to ride /crash while learning


----------



## Sven (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks like a great show. Thanks for posting


----------



## TieDye (Apr 29, 2019)

It was a great show.  I should have bought a nice Colson ladies in green, but I had to go pee when we got there. When I came out, it was gone.   We bought some good parts.  I could have bought about 20 ladies bikes, but I chose to behave.  We came home with some buy it later ones in mind.

Deb


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 29, 2019)

those pixs are a cats purrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2019)

I left before the winners were announced...
Anyone know what bikes won?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> I left before the winners were announced...
> Anyone know what bikes won?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



CBOY  Best Restored--Mike Devito--1937 Evinrude
CBOY  Best Restored Runner-up--Shawn Sweeney--1939 Monark Five Bar
CBOY Best Preserved--Shawn Sweeney--1938 Zep
CBOY Best Preserved Runne-up--Brant Mackley--1898? Tandem (sorry don't remember make--made in Colorado) @New Mexico Brant


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2019)

Congrats to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 29, 2019)

Rambler said:


> Your message doesn't appear to indicate which bike are you are referring to Paul?
> Tyson



The prewar 20" with the green rims atop of the table



Rambler said:


> Your message doesn't appear to indicate which bike are you are referring to Paul?
> Tyson


----------



## Rambler (Apr 29, 2019)

pkleppert said:


> The prewar 20" with the green rims atop of the table




Yes Paul, that well accessorized 20" 1930's bike  was located in the South East part of Building F. and belongs to a tall gentleman that often wears a hard hat (sort of his trade mark). I should know his name by now because I often see him at the meets but can't recall his name at this very moment. 

In fact the three of us "he, you, and I" all talked together momentarily in the field at MLC meet on Friday when you mentioned to me your wife had the registrations in the tent so I went off to get mine. He drives a large white truck with sleeper behind the cab visible in the below images.

Here is the phone number on the side of his truck if that helps any.





He also had this shaft drive bike on a table next to the well accessorized 20" 1930's bike you inquired about.








I hope that helps you Paul track down the owner.

Tyson


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2019)

Great pics! Thanks !


----------



## slick (Apr 29, 2019)

That little 20" Colson motorbike used to be mine. I deeply regretted selling it but was going through a divorce at the time. Had the chance to buy it back recently but couldn't afford it now. Sad to see the little guy across the U.S. It was in my living room for quite a few years. Still looks the same except a few accessories.


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 29, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> High wheelers are on my radar , been looking at reproductions from rideable replicas or unicycle.com. Originals too pricey and rare to ride /crash while learning



A friend of mine has a reproduction built in around 1975.  He rides it often, and in crowds.  There are 4 or 5 of us riding vintage bikes in a group in the summer, and it's fun to see the reaction he gets when people see him.  Young kids to elderly people are amuzed and impressed. And as I'm riding behind him I can't help but smile and be impressed myself.  He has a big squeeze horn on it to warn of his approach.  I don't know who made his, but it appears well made and looks good. If you want more info PM me and I'll try to get more info.  Sorry I have no photos.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 30, 2019)

slick said:


> That little 20" Colson motorbike used to be mine. I deeply regretted selling it but was going through a divorce at the time. Had the chance to buy it back recently but couldn't afford it now. Sad to see the little guy across the U.S. It was in my living room for quite a few years. Still looks the same except a few accessories.




It was mine too.
I got it from Neil, who got it from Patric.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2019)

GREAT SHOW, PHOTOGRAPHY AND BIKE PICS!
ONE OF YOU HAD TO BE A PRO PHOTOGRAPHER!
MY BEST TO PAUL KLEPPERT AND ALL OTHERS.


----------

